# Solved: Problems to mount my cdrom (no medium found)



## twlunn

Code:


$ sudo cat /dev/scd0
cat: /dev/scd0: No medium found
~$

Here's some screen shots.

Got this Dell380 from PC repair shop for a song to get into Linux.
Tried installing from Ubuntu 9.10 CD and it was nogo. Had to use a USB.

Been getting used to Ubuntu and just started researching CD problem.

Being new to Linux just want to make sure I'm not missing something.

Thanks, T


----------



## twlunn

forgot 1...


----------



## DoubleHelix

What's the question? If the drive doesn't work during boot or any operating system, it's clearly a hardware problem. You can get a replacement for ~$30.


----------



## vtel57

/dev/scd0 is not a proper hardware device label. It should be /dev/sdc0.



Code:


$ sudo mount /dev/sdc0 /mnt

This will mount your CD in the /mnt directory. You MUST, of course, have a viable CD in the player to mount it.

Luck!


----------



## twlunn

That's what I'm thinking, bad drive. Shopping on-line now.

Like I said, only been trying out Ubuntu for a few weeks, just making sure there's no more _"involved commands"_ I might be missing to get the drive to work.

Thanks, T



Code:


~$ sudo cat /dev/sr0
cat: /dev/sr0: No medium found
[email protected]:~$


----------



## twlunn

~$ sudo mount /dev/sdc0 /mnt
mount: special device /dev/sdc0 does not exist
[email protected]:~$


----------



## vtel57

Hmm...

Do you have any other operating system on this computer? Windows? Another Linux? If so, does the CD work with them?


----------



## twlunn

_



Do you have any other operating system on this computer? Windows? Another Linux? If so, does the CD work with them?

Click to expand...

_No, like I said, a shop in town got a few of these dell 380 from a failed business. I picked one up to use solely for getting a Linux OS on to it and to get familiar with Linux.
I'm a 1 month newb, but devoring everything I can on the web and in a few books recieved as Xmas gifts.

It's fun learning a new way to do things on the PC/web/etc.

Just now got the Linux box seeing the 3 other windows boxes on the network.

No I gotta tackle getting the networked HP printer configed on Ubuntu..


----------



## vtel57

Ah... OK, then. I s'pose the "bad CD player" theory is definitely a possibility.

Welcome to GNU/Linux! Enjoy your adventure. Give a holler if you need any assistance.


----------



## twlunn

Well, its fixed....

Had a Puppy linux cd iso in the drive...swapped in a cd with some photos on it and can browse the disk.

Wonder why it didnt pick up the big iso file???


Thanks for your help '57

Later, T


----------



## vtel57

Interesting. You should have still been able to mount and navigate a bootable .iso. That's an odd one, for sure. Glad it's working for you after all. 

Merry Christmas!


----------

